# Advice - Moving to New Zealand



## philbrady (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, Phil here, just trying to get some information on the employment situation.
I am in the construction business, thinking of heading over there with my son.
Cannot manage to get work in Ireland at the present time, and was wondering if someone could give me some information what the situation is like there now in 2013. 
We are both in the construction game.
Steel fixing, scaffolding, also qualified truck drivers.
Have heard here in Ireland, that there is no problem securing work, once you get there, especially in the Christchurch area.
Could anybody help me with some sort of information, I would be very grateful, regards, Phil.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

philbrady said:


> Hi, Phil here, just trying to get some information on the employment situation.
> I am in the construction business, thinking of heading over there with my son.
> Cannot manage to get work in Ireland at the present time, and was wondering if someone could give me some information what the situation is like there now in 2013.
> We are both in the construction game.
> ...


Hi,
If you're a bit fed up with the work situation in Ireland, I'd recommend you coming over as visitors initially and whilst you're here go and see suitable employers in the construction business in Christchurch.
I doub't there's any shortage of work for your skills.
The Christchurch rebuild still in the demolition stage. The rebuild is a 10 year programme.

Only my opinion but you may experience problems with visas....

If you came over as visitors you could use the time to secure a job. 
Plenty people do it, but it isn't strictly allowed - i.e. it isn't written in black and white that you can, although on the flip side it isn't written in black and white that you can't. The vistor visa criteria on the INZ website just mentions you can undertake business consultations - whatever that means ?
Just be aware you must have a return ticket, enough funds to support yourselves for the period of your visit yada yada yada!

So long as you are sensible and don't turn up in NZ with your toolbox, work clothes and heaps of paperwork - CV's, driving certificates, qualification certificates and all that jazz then I can't see any issues.

If you do come over, whatever you do, don't undertake any work whatsoever - paid or unpaid (as this is a breech of the visitor visa conditions). 
You don't want to be caught by Immigration and deported as you will then be banned from entry for 5 years....Sure you've watched Passport Patrol or Border Patrol on UK tv?

If you do find a job whist here as a visitor, then whilst you are here you can apply for a temporary work visa and so could your son, although depending on his age he could go for a working holiday visa.
I'd say go for temporary work visas now and enter on those visa's but you must have a job offer to secure these visas.
There is also the possibility of your son trying to secure one of the Silver Fern visas.

Work in NZ temporarily

Good luck.


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

philbrady said:


> Hi, Phil here, just trying to get some information on the employment situation.
> I am in the construction business, thinking of heading over there with my son.
> Cannot manage to get work in Ireland at the present time, and was wondering if someone could give me some information what the situation is like there now in 2013.
> We are both in the construction game.
> ...


Hi Phil

I'm heading for NZ in June, i'm a carpenter & i have a job secured. The way it happened for me was that i seen a job advertised on our local job centre online page. It was through a recruitment agency in Derry who were working for a recruitment agency in NZ. You should check out your local jobcentre or contact an NZ agency yourself. Be aware though i think you may have to have qualifications but a good cv will also be an advantage.
Now,some people will advise you to stay away from recruitment agencys, its a way for getting your foot in the door. I've been guaranteed 12 months work (on a 2 year visa) at a reasonable wage & i know i will secure more once that year is up. I"ve heard people talking about bad experiences with recruitment agencies but i've not experienced that. If there's a job there for you & everyhting is in order & you be honest then you should have no problems.

Of course there are other ways but this worked for me.
There's nothing in Ireland these days but plenty in NZ & by all accounts its a beautiful laid back country with nice friendly people.

Good luck what ever way you go.

Stephen


----------



## Serf365 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think you will find a growing housing shortage in Christchurch as the damaged houses are being demolished quicker than new houses are constructed - the price of rents for houses is still increasing. google Christchurch rent rise

You have to look at all your options. There is construction in other places other than Christchurch.

You might also look at truck driving in NZ - even if for only a short time, there is seasonal agricultural machinery/ truck driving for the various crops harvested (quite a few Irish work the European and NZ harvest seasons now), tanker driving - google Fonterra tanker driver training - it is shift work so it is not an easy job, the trucks are never more than a few years old and well maintained. Logging trucks in NZ also require drivers.


----------



## asmira (Apr 19, 2013)

Serf365 said:


> I think you will find a growing housing shortage in Christchurch as the damaged houses are being demolished quicker than new houses are constructed - the price of rents for houses is still increasing. google Christchurch rent rise
> 
> You have to look at all your options. There is construction in other places other than Christchurch.
> 
> You might also look at truck driving in NZ - even if for only a short time, there is seasonal agricultural machinery/ truck driving for the various crops harvested (quite a few Irish work the European and NZ harvest seasons now), tanker driving - google Fonterra tanker driver training - it is shift work so it is not an easy job, the trucks are never more than a few years old and well maintained. Logging trucks in NZ also require drivers.


Concrete and scrap metal drivers in demand too. Fonterra is hard to get into,my husband worked for Fonterra,for more than year in 2009-10 in Christchurch,he had an old truck keep having faults,now new Darfield plant have better equipment but you need to live near by or travel a lot.
In Christchurch, good builders and carpentars in high demand, we just finished earthquake repairs on our house, so many cowboys out,everything been done twice,I am glad EQC paying not us.If you looking for job make sure the company eploying you are certified and has a good reputation.


----------

